# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  مجموعة قضايا ادارية مني.. وحلها؟؟؟

## صدى القانون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...

يسعد الله صباحكم ومسائكم...وكل اوقاتكم..
طبعا هذا اول مواضيعي معكم وان شالله مو اخرها..بصراحة انا تخصصي قانون بس بعدني جديدة  :Upset: 
يعني ترم اول قانون واحس انه فيه اشياء كثيرة مو فاهمتها  :Ranting: بالرغم من اني احس انها اساسيات 
بس بمعونة من الله ثم منكم راح افهم وتوصلي المعلومات :Throb:  
موضوعي مثل ماهو واضح قضايا ادارية والدكتورة طالبة اننا نحلها..لو ماكنت حابة افهم راح انقلها من اي طالبة ..بس والله انا حابة اتعلم...
وعشان كذا انا راح اكتب لكم اول قضية واحط استفساراتي عليها وممكن ان شالله انتم تفهموني ثم احل القضية بنفسي وانتم تصححون لي او تأكدون حلي وهكذا الى اخر القضايا اكون حليت وفهمت :93:  ...ادري الموضوع يمكن دمه ثقيل بس انا طالبة المعونة وخطوة بخطوة معكم ان شالله افهم :Tulips: ..

القضية الاولى:
 
*1**- اعتادت جهة إدارية علي إتباع عرف إداري خاص بها واعتقدت بالزاميته هي والمتعاملين معها لاسيما أن هذه القاعدة العرفية لا تخالف الشريعة الإسلامية ؟ ثم صدر نظام إداري يتضمن مخالفة لهذه القاعدة العرفية مارأيك القانوني هل تتمسك الإدارة بإتباع القاعدة العرفية ؟ ولماذا؟*

----------


## صدى القانون

حسب فهمي المتواضع...اللي اعرفه ان مصادر القانون الاداري ..التشريع والعرف وبما ان العرف يأتي في المرتبة التالية للتشريع لا يجوز للعرف مخالفة التشريع ...وبماان النظام صدر مخالف للقاعدة لايجوز للقاعدة مخالفة النظام فتلغى..
اذا الحل بوجهة نظري:
ليس لها التمسك بالقاعدة لمخالفتها للنظام...لماذا؟ اتوقع لنفس السطرين اللي فوق صح؟؟؟

انتظر تصحيحكم ونصائحكم وتوضيحكم..

----------

